# Push pole fork-Carbon Marine



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If you push the skiff, best push pole fork I have found for mud/sand/grass combination in windy Texas. Joe sends everything but the cutting tool/solvent to replace your current fork.


----------



## Bgossett (Jun 2, 2018)

i just put the bridged version on my stiffy


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Counterintuitive but the unbridged version is better in mud.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> Counterintuitive but the unbridged version is better in mud.


I agree.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> If you push the skiff, best push pole fork I have found for mud/sand/grass combination in windy Texas. Joe sends everything but the cutting tool/solvent to replace your current fork.


I've used a heat gun to remove the existing foot. Saves the few inches in pole length you lose when cutting.


----------

